

Inside Urban Airship Engineering: Achieving Massive Scale and Value - emilepetrone
http://urbanairship.com/blog/2012/02/03/inside-urban-airship-engineering-achieving-massive-scale-and-value/

======
jkmcf
Spoiler: they don't make airships :(

~~~
dalke
I was also hoping to learn more about modern airship making. :(

